# Why does this gen 5 Pokemon suck: Victini



## DocileBadger (Feb 3, 2016)

Since Gen 5 is apparently the [Blocked Domain] to date and all of its Pokemon "suck" I'm gonna go through the entire Gen 5 dex and ask why each one is bad and a testament to Gen 5's mediocrity. Now don't worry, the list will be short as I will include all Pokemon with evolutionary lines on one go, aswell as Pokemon with similar themes(aka the monkies).

So first on the list is Victini. Go ahead and rip into this fire pixie.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 3, 2016)

Where are all these people that hate gen 5? You're literally the first I've seen. 

Besides, Victini is just the gen 5 version of Shaymin, Jirachi, Celebi, and Mew. It has the exact same stat spread. 

Bet those suck, too.


----------



## Saru (Feb 3, 2016)

You'd be confused too if you didn't have a gender.


----------



## lacey (Feb 4, 2016)

Event Victini doesn't have V-Create.
No Contrary Assist Spinda antics.
Fucking failure for sure.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 5, 2016)

Gen 5 is my favourite actually  And most of my all time favourite pokemon are from that gen


----------



## Island (Feb 11, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Gen 5 is my favourite actually  And most of my all time favourite pokemon are from that gen


The Bug Pok?mon in Gen 5 were top tier.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 12, 2016)

Island said:


> The Bug Pok?mon in Gen 5 were top tier.


----------



## Saru (Feb 12, 2016)

Escavalier is best bug.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2016)

Gen 5 has fucking Golurk.....fucking ghost robot...that flies! That fucking Flies!

 Genesect
 Hydreigon
 Elektross
 Reuniculus
 Gothitelle
 Zoroark
 Cofagrigus
 Krookodile
 Scoliipede
 Dewott
 Vicinti

 I like all of those designs.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 13, 2016)

why complain about the gen that got some things right? why not complain about gen 6 and how it got _nothing_ right?


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 13, 2016)

Saru said:


> Escavalier is best bug.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



A snail eating acid spitting french beetle 



Superman said:


> Gen 5 has fucking Golurk.....fucking ghost robot...that flies! That fucking Flies!
> 
> *Genesect*
> Hydreigon
> ...



I love you


----------



## Alita (Feb 13, 2016)

scerpers said:


> why complain about the gen that got some things right? why not complain about gen 6 and how it got _nothing_ right?


Gen 6 got almost everything right. 

Anyways I see victini the same as I do most of the mew clones that came before it. I'm indifferent towards it but I do like it much more than shaymin and the lake trio.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 16, 2016)

Superman said:


> Gen 5 has fucking Golurk.....fucking ghost robot...that flies! That fucking Flies!
> 
> Genesect
> Hydreigon
> ...



Golurk reminds me of Iron Giant on top of that, and it happens to be one of my favorite cartoon movies as well. 

This gen is what got me back into playing Pokemon again, and I personally loved it. I think since it's because it's based on New York and how badass Zekrom is (one of my personal favorite Pokemons), it really made me love this gen. 
As for Victini: It's just an adorable Pokemon in my eyes. Don't care if it's shit.


----------



## Breadman (Apr 2, 2016)

Alita54 said:


> Gen 6 got almost everything right.



Let's be real here, Gen 6 was Gamefreaks plot to get the nostalgiafags back into Pokemon (how you could get gen 1 starters in XY, get tons of gen 1 Pokemon, the legendary birds, the gen 1 mega evolutions for their fav pokemon, and of course, remakes of RBE.)


----------



## Felt (Apr 2, 2016)

You made  which kind of proves the vast majority like Gen 5, so I'm not sure what point you are trying to make.

The Gen 5 Anime was pretty terrible though.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 2, 2016)

Ash losing in the Unova tournament was just...I don't know how to describe it. "Pathetic" doesn't even make justice to the display of idiocy we saw from him despite all he accomplished and displayed in the Sinnoh league.


----------



## Darkmatter (Apr 2, 2016)

Probably has something to do with Ash.restarting that made Gen 5 anime horrible. Couldn't think of a memorable moment in the series, plus his Oshawott is literal trash-tier. 
But yes, the Unova League was the biggest disappointment I have ever seen. Couldn't think of any really memorable intense moment, unlike Tobias vs Ash.


----------

